# Mare and heat cycles



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, I know that a filly isn't considered a mare until the age of five. At least that's what I was taught. :wink:


----------



## cory-boy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi blue magic, i do think your correct on that one. So maybe I will have a long time to go before I will have to worry about it huh?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

They are similar to humans in that it can vary widely. She could start at 2 or take longer, it not unheard of for them to start as yearlings. They cycle every 21-23 days during the breeding season. The only change I notice in Vida is she gets very lovey during one phase and a little preoccupied during the next. They are all different though and some can be a little witchy.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd say they start around 2. As for filly, she may be rather jumpy those days although not all of them have mood swings. Gelding will be very interested in her - that's for sure.  He may start jumping on her too, so you may want to separate them out while she's so young, but most geldings I've seen didn't do it. I guess it really depends when they were gelded. 

Both my mares wave their tales and pee all the time when in heat.


----------

